# US Social Security Administration Visit Cebu June 26 - 27



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

United States Embassy, Philippines

Message for U.S. Citizens: U.S. Social Security Administration at Consular Agency Cebu June 26-27

U.S. Embassy representatives from the Social Security Administration (SSA) will be available at the U.S. Consular Agency in Cebu City on Wednesday, June 26 from 9:00 a.m. to 12:00 p.m. and Thursday, June 27 from 11:30 a.m. to 1:30 p.m.

SSA will provide the following services: 

-Discuss basic entitlement requirements for the different types of Social Security 
benefits.
-Develop benefit claims. Retirement and disability applications can be completed 
online at www.ssa.gov and do not require an interview.
-Process Social Security number applications.
-Resolve post-entitlement cases; e.g., change of address, report of death, Medicare 
enrollments, direct deposit enrollment, non-receipt of benefits, etc.

To expedite your visit, please bring both original and photocopies of documents that you need to submit to SSA. The SSA representative will keep the photocopies and return the original documents to you. 

The staff working at the Agency during this period will not be able to answer questions related to services from the Department of Veterans Affairs (VA). For VA-related questions, please contact them directly at +63-2-550-3888 or toll free at 1-800-1888-5252.

For further information:

See the State Department's travel website for the Worldwide Caution, Travel Advisories, Alerts, and the Philippines Country Specific Information. https://travel.state.gov/content/tr...el-Country-Information-Pages/Philippines.html
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts and make it easier to locate you in an emergency. https://step.state.gov/step/
Contact the U.S. Embassy in Manila, Philippines, located at 1201 Roxas Boulevard, at +(63) (2) 301-2000, from 7:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. Monday through Friday. After-hours emergency number for U.S. citizens is +(63) (2) 301-2000.
Call 1-888-407-4747 toll-free in the United States and Canada or 1-202-501-4444 from other countries from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Standard Time, Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays).
Follow us on Twitter and Facebook.


----------

